
Sunspot Turning Towards Earth Could Affect GPS Connectivity, Radio on Ou - based2
https://www.news18.com/news/buzz/massive-sunspot-turning-towards-earth-could-affect-gps-connectivity-radio-on-our-planet-2773837.html
======
based2
[https://spaceweather.com/archive.php?view=1&day=06&month=08&...](https://spaceweather.com/archive.php?view=1&day=06&month=08&year=2020)

